# Grained Gumwood Doors



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

In San Francisco we have a couple of neighborhoods that have Gumwood Doors... Baseboards... Wainscot ....Etc. Back in the 30s or 40s or so,they had Grainers that would do this wood quite often in the Marina,and Richmond District... It takes a bit to get into the Groove of this Wood as it can Really Vary.
Done in One Pass using Oil.



Michael Tust


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Awesome as always


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

NCPaint1 said:


> Awesome as always


Thanks Again! 



Michael Tust


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks great Michael.


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

scottjr said:


> Looks great Michael.


Thanks!


Michael Tust


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

Fantastic work brother. I would rather have the paint vs. the real thing. I am sure your clients are lined up in the city.


----------



## ColorQuest (Mar 19, 2012)

Michael, 
Incredible job buddy, the doors look so high end now. What was your product for the glaze? Did you base coat the doors? Just curious. Thanks for sharing. Take care Michael.
Jay


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Nice work they look awesome.


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

IHATE_HOMEDEPOT said:


> Fantastic work brother. I would rather have the paint vs. the real thing. I am sure your clients are lined up in the city.


Thanks,

We have been fortunate the last 3 years to be keeping busy.....


Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

ColorQuest said:


> Michael,
> Incredible job buddy, the doors look so high end now. What was your product for the glaze? Did you base coat the doors? Just curious. Thanks for sharing. Take care Michael.
> Jay


Thank You Jay,

I just mix my own Glaze using Turpintine... Linseed Oil.... and Japan Drier (for these doors) .

I Basecoated the Doors using Breakthrough Satin.... 


Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Nice work they look awesome.


Thank You! 


Michael Tust


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Michael, as always - you amaze me. I certainly hope your clients realize how fortunate they are to have you and your abilities available in their area.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Groovie!


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Wolfgang said:


> Michael, as always - you amaze me. I certainly hope your clients realize how fortunate they are to have you and your abilities available in their area.


Hi Wolfgang,

Thanks.... This Wood is kind of like Marble in certain ways.... Making every piece different can be a challange. Just when you get into it,the jobs over.


Michael Tust


----------



## Shaina Khan (Sep 8, 2011)

Great work, keep it up. :thumbup:


----------

